# How to hold track for design & testing?



## kingred58 (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm wondering how you all hold your track in place temporarily while you are designing and testing new layouts. 

Setting up a new yard and want to test out various formations. 
*How do you hold flex track and switches in place to test out the layout?*

(We're using foam over plywood sheet / code 100)

Thanks - 
~Kingred


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

I prebend the flex track so that everything goes together just like sectional track. Just lay it on the plywood and run it.


----------



## kingred58 (Apr 8, 2011)

But how do you get the flex track to *stay* curved? 

Mine (Atlas) just wants to return to straight...


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I pushed small thumbtacks through the holes in the center of the ties. If you use the flat headed ones they sit well under the rail height and between the rails.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

I second the thumb tacks!


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Thumb tacks here too.


----------



## beachbum (May 1, 2010)

Pushpins or track nails on the outside of the flex track. Been meaning to try that putty-like tacky stuff kids use in dorm rooms for posters and such.


----------



## kingred58 (Apr 8, 2011)

gotcha - thanks all for tips. hoping to work on new expansion this weekend.

~Kingred


----------



## T Smith (Nov 10, 2012)

Small strategic dabs of hot glue.


----------

